# Slingshot gripability upgrade



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks to a good deal with my friend "dhansen", I now have a Bill Hays Ice Ranger.
Problem was, I've normally dry hands, and the polycarbonate Ice Ranger is slick - no texture at all. So stability for accurate shooting was a problem right away. I quickly solved it by spraying on two coats of Plasti Dip rubber.
The slingshot works great now, now that I have more control/stability.

I've also used Plasti Dip on my slash-resistant woodcarving gloves, to better hold pieces of Basswood as I'm carving - a big safety consideration.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

good fix and it looks cool too


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I love using Pasti-Dip!
heres a frame i made dipped in plasti-dip


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent tip!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

but? now it does not look icy?


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll have to try that stuff. Very neat.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> but? now it does not look icy?


The tip of the iceberg _is _icy.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Excellent tip!!


My pleasure to share.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dhansen said:


> I'll have to try that stuff. Very neat.


Yes, do that -. it's great stuff and extremely versatile in the fact that you can spray it on any shaped surface. Or, you can purchase a can of Plasti Dip and make a "Dunkin' Donut" of anything.

I used blue painter's tape to mask off the part I didn't want treated, in this case, the tip of the iceberg.

Thanks very much for my new toy!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great, I'm going to try and hunt down some of that stuff I've never heard of it before, thanks for the heads up


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> That looks great, I'm going to try and hunt down some of that stuff I've never heard of it before, thanks for the heads up


You're welcome


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Ive used that stuff it works great


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> but? now it does not look icy?


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Pretty **** good!
Tom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> but? now it does not look icy?


The tip of the iceberg _is _icy.









[/quote]ohhhhhh you!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am just the other way around, I shoot better with a slick one. -- Tex


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Excellent tip!!


You're welcome :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks!!!! That is what I need! 

Volp


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Amazing thing. I never heard about something like Plasti Dip, looks great. Did anybody try it on some crazy wood slingshot project?

RK


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good thinking


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Volp said:


> Thanks!!!! That is what I need!
> 
> Volp


You're very much welcome :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

tomshot123 said:


> Pretty **** good!
> Tom


Pretty **** thank you :wave:



Tentacle Toast said:


> Good thinking


It was either Plasti-Dip or roughen it up with a file or some other abrasive. I preferred to make it "purdy", as well as functional.

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Excellent tip!!


Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> 'THWACK!' said:
> 
> 
> > 'newconvert' said:
> ...


Well it's true, the fork tips are still icy, are they not? Heck, ask any Titanic survivor.

:screwy: :angrymod:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> good fix and it looks cool too


Thanks, PouchMeister.

Check out my upgrade/update of 11/7/2014 using #3M "Vetrap" - it's much better and easier. :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Good thinking


Thanks. Your approval is proof to me that at least sometimes my brain is working on all two cylinders.

You'll want to see a better way to handle slippery subjects in my 11/7/2014 upgrade/update using 3M Vetrap.

:wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Guys - you'll find my new and improved solution (dated 11/7/2014) to the slippy slingshot under the topic "Slippery" in the modifications forum.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------

